# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  مذيعة ألمانية تصفع زميلها على الهواء مباشرة

## محمد العزام

قامت مقدمة برامج في ألمانيا بصفع زميلها على وجهه في بث حي ومباشر أمام ملايين المشاهدين. وكان زميل المذيعة قد قام بالتقرب من جسدها بشكل غير ملائم مما دفعها إلى صفعه على خده ، واذعيت الصفعة خلال الفقرة النهائية لاعلان كل من المذيعة وزميلها للاغنية الفائزة والتي كان يتم التصويت عليها في سباق الاغاني.

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الله لا يرده بستهل قليل الحياه .  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## Theplague

واللله خبر حلو كتيييير

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Bl (14):

----------


## coconut

يرحم  الله هذا النوع من النساء

 ربنا يكثر منهن حتى يقل للي من نوع الصحفي

----------


## دليلة

كفار ايش بدك يجي منهم

----------


## ابن الاردن

استحت مشان البرنامج على الهوا !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

بيستاهل

يسلمو

----------


## m_vip_991

هههههههههههههههههه
ليكون بمزحو مع بعض عالهوا   :SnipeR (51):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

لأ ... هاي عليها حق عرب بألمانيا :Icon31:

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا على المرور

----------


## saousana

برافوووووو عليها 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
مشكور على الخبر محمد

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_برافوووووو عليها 


مشكور على الخبر محمد 
_


 شكرا على المرور سوسن  :Icon31:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

